# Called CigarBid Cust Service Today



## Pardini (Sep 20, 2012)

Last weeks, 400 bucks worth of winnings arrived today in a 18X18 inch box. It was half open due to the single piece of tape not covering both top flaps of the box. Inside are a 100 ct humidor and a 40 ct Herf A Dor case both packed inside their own cardboard boxes. Also a box of 20, a box of 10, a box of 6 and 11 fivers. 6 of the fivers where singles in ziplocks, 3 of which were not sealed, 1 the sticks had spilled out. The 11 five packs and 3 boxes dumped into the space between the 2 humi's and the end of the big box with air pillows on top but not on the sides or bottom. Of course there are damaged and dry sticks as a result.

I call CB Cust Service and tell the lady my order is poorly packed and described the above. She says "I'm sorry you feel that way, but our orders are packed very well" She tells me I need to file a damage claim with UPS. I politely tell her that the shipping box is fine, save for the mistaped top and that the problem is the poor packing they did not with UPS damaging the box. I get the I'm sorry you feel that way line again and she reassures me that it was indeed well packed. I say if it was well packed I would not be calling you with damaged cigars. Then I'm told again to file a claim, because UPS opens and repacks parcels all the time and they must have repacked mine poorly, because it it was well packed when it left CB. Oh really you saw it? Well no she didn't see it but it was well packed, yet I have the fivers unsealed and dumped in loose with the other two heavy boxes rattling around on top of them. No sir they were not dumped. Ok, maybe they were not dumped, but couldn't the loose five packs been packed inside a separate box so they wouldn't get crushed? No sir we don't have any boxes. What? wait! The shipping Dept. dosen't have boxes? No sir. Are you kidding me? They shipped my order in a box. Was that the last one? No sir, you need to file a claim with UPS so we can investigate what happened. Um the order was packed poorly. I'm sorry you feel that way sir, but...........Ugh!!! click I couldn't continue the conversation with that dipstick.

She did offer an RMA pending the UPS claim filing, if I saved all the original packing etc. To hell with it, too much time and effort. I'm not going to jump thru a bunch of hoops to spend my $$ there anymore. I smoked the worst damaged stick, a Liga Undercrown after I hung up on her. It came apart in my hands, but it got smoked.

They just didn't give a damn how it was packed, like the grocery bagger stacking canned goods on the bread, nor was she concerned about it when I told her I have another order pending for another $400 this week and it would be the last. After that I was done with them and would do business else where.

I'm sorry you feel that way sir.

Anyone else get this type of cust service there? This was only my 2nd order the first one was fine, hopefully the next one will be intact.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

that doesnt seem right... I had like a $200 order get eaten by the dog and called up cibarbid and got every single one replaced. If i was you id be calling UPS too, I mean $400 is a lot.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

I have not had any problems with them before but don't buy much from them. My suggestion is next time you think its damaged take pics. I can only imagine the number of people who may claim the same looking to get free stuff. I am not saying you are like this but companies have to protect them selves against that sort of thing everyday. Pictures would have helped prove your point. Hope nothing is damaged too bad.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

they have refunded me sticks that arrived damaged after i emailed them, and told them about the problem.
i just said that x cigars arrived damaged. got a friendly reply that they refunded me. and that was that.

i actually received a 5 pack from them today that was backordered from an order i won two months ago.
need to check if they charged me for that one or not 


J.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

if you aren't willing to let them make it right, then this post is just you flaming a company which serves no purpose and doesn't help anyone here. Add me to the list that have been satisfied with their CS. they replaced 2 cigars that were damaged in shipping, no questions asked. Hell, I don't even think I called. I just emailed them. 

How it was packed doesn't matter so why argue about it? What matters is what was damaged. Smoking one of them already just seems suspect if you had a serious shipping issue and were trying to get it resolved. Literally burning the evidence seems odd. :dunno:


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I've never dealt with CB, but I've never had a bad customer service experience from any online vendor. They KNOW there are hundreds of other options out there to choose from. Perhaps the CS agent was having a bad day. I would have called back, requested to speak to a supervisor, fired off an email, taken pictures of the damage, and set the box and contents aside until I heard back. Smoking the contents probably wasn't a good idea.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I have had the need to contact Cbid customer service as well. They were polite, responsive and did not question anything after explaining my concerns. They were quick to correct the issue and I have used them many times since.


----------



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

I too am one of the customers that have never had a problem with them. I have ordered more than $400 ( just not at one time) and every shipment has been packaged well. That includes the treasure dome humidor I received. Last shipment had 2 fivers and 20 loose sticks all packaged well with no damage.

Sorry you had a bad experience but I would have given them the chance to fix it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have had no issues with their customer service. I recently won a lot that included a free Bugatti lighter. When the shipment arrived, the lighter was missing. I called and spoke to a very polite and friendly Customer Service Rep who apologized and shipped out a lighter via overnight shipping. I had an order pending and told her I was fine with them waiting and shipping with that order but she insisted on separate shipping.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

You went through all that and 1) Didn't ask to speak to a supervisor? and 2) Smoked the evidence?

Sorry man, but I have to say this is on you.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Okay, I'm going to go against what others have posted here. Simply because I agree that the OP's situation is frustrating and that something seems amiss at CigarBid lately when it comes to problems with the contents of boxes.

The moral of my story, though, is that I ultimately got great customer service from CigarBid. But it was a massively frustrating problem.

I also had the repeated "UPS must inspect the box" thing - CigarBid was VERY insistent that ANYTHING demanded a UPS inspection of the box. My problem, as the OP also had, was improperly packed stuff - damaged goods, and I even had incorrect items. A stinky ashtray I got had scuffs and damage to the finish because either they didn't pack it right, or it came like that from the factory. Either way, there was NO way that UPS had any part in the damage done. I mean zero. The box that it shipped in was pristine, it looked beautiful. The contents were the problem, either by packing or by manufacturing.

In addition to the damaged ashtray, I had the wrong cigars shipped to me. There was ZERO tampering of the box. No replacement tape. Nothing to indicate that UPS opened and repackaged the box (really...UPS has time to do that - yeah right!!). I highly doubt that UPS decided to open my box and swap out a couple of Man o War Puro Authenticos with some Oliveros Eight Zero that they happened to have on hand.

On two separate occasions CigarBid attempted to have UPS come by for a package inspection, when all I wanted was a replacement ashtray and the cigars that were missing/incorrect. Obviously, I work for a living to pay for things like cigars, so I don't have time to wait a couple of hours for UPS to finally show up in the middle of the day and look at a box in pristine condition when the problem squarely lies on CigarBid. I called UPS after getting my second "sorry we missed you!" note and said look - the box is pristine, there is no evidence you guys are responsible for this. And they said okay, we'll tell CigarBid.

I finally got a replacement ashtray and supposedly the cigars that were incorrect - the receipt even said they were in the box and "Sorry!" was on the receipt. But the incorrect cigars were - missing!!! I also got a 5'er finally that was listed as backordered (i won an auction for backordered goods, neat), but instead of 5 Vegas Limitada 2011's, they were 2012's - whatever, I gave up on that and just kept the 2012's. The receipt had the item listed as 2012, but my original order and the first receipt where they were listed as backordered showed I should have had 2011. I guess maybe UPS tampered with that, too 

So once again, even though the box was in perfect condition, CigarBid refused to accept that they made a mistake again - they wanted UPS to come out and inspect the box. I said I don't have time for them to scapegoat UPS in their mistakes, I just want the cigars that I ordered. They insisted the box was packed correctly - the cigars, I guess, just magically vaporized mid-shipment! Wow! Those are some magical cigars, or the wizards of UPS have figured out how to remove items without opening boxes... if so, God help us all.

Even when I finally got through to a customer service person, and she made things right (she was very polite and apologetic) she refused - REFUSED - to accept the notion that their people in shipping made a mistake. She said the cigars were in the box when they left CigarBid. I told her to think what she likes - they better check out their shippers for sticky fingers. She said "it's very fast paced, they don't have time to grab things." Well, maybe it's TOO fast paced or something. So fast paced, they're forgetting stuff and not putting the right padding in boxes, maybe. Maybe it's just one lazy worker who the OP and I both had as our shipper, who knows? But CigarBid won't believe they have a problem - UPS is to blame. T

Like the OP - i had serious package problems. And every single problem that by all logical appearances was a problem on CigarBid's end was met with "UPS must inspect the package." It's "their policy to have UPS inspect any packages that have issues because they leave our warehouse correct." 

I am not flaming CigarBid. I am simply stating what was repeated to me several times - they are infallible. CigarBid is perfect. UPS makes all the mistakes and they're responsible, they must inspect the package. It is part of the contract with UPS that they must open a claim with them to inspect the package. I have NEVER had a company insist on UPS claim inspections like CigarBid. Never.

I honestly cannot believe the CigarBid customer service person claimed "UPS opens and repacks parcels all the time" - that is atrocious. They'd never had time to deliver anything if they were opening and repackaging parcels.

It appears that problems are very scarce, but when they have problems, in my personal opinion CigarBid has an ego problem that they really need to get over...and truly provide customer service, not make UPS their scapegoat. Pure speculation, but maybe it's a business strategy that UPS will pay the claim a certain % of time, so CigarBid gets money for a mistake they made? I have no idea why they insist on wasting a customer's time with UPS when CigarBid made a mistake.

OP, good luck with your next order. Since my experience I have ceased any purchases from CigarBid, I don't trust a company that cannot take responsibility for their own mistakes. Cigar.com and cigarsinternational.com are also run by the same company - i buy from those websites still since i haven't had any problem with them, but they are all the same company. I know what i'm in for if there are problems.

Man this turned into a long post, but I wanted to let the OP know - you are not alone in your experience whatsoever. And although I remained calm and as friendly as I could through my ordeal (and was thanked by CS for that), I unfortunately have to say that you letting it go will probably be your best bet.


----------



## SilverStreak (May 7, 2012)

CB has always done good by me, but it sounds like we have a few instances of where customers have been severely let down by the retailer. While I'm definitely surprised by the lack of service and the finger pointing at UPS, at the end of the day, I'm still a happy CB customer. There isn't really much to do but only speculate what went wrong on their end be it a lazy puller for your order or some other kind of breakdown in how they process orders. In any case, if the customer service folks weren't able to make it right for you, you can always try other retailers.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

I've never had any problems with CB, but I'm sure with as many boxes as they ship out the odds are there will be some screw-ups. I agree with Andrew; if you're not getting anywhere with the original call taker, ask for a supervisor. Chances are, the original call taker is some minimum wage person that's never even seen a cigar. Personally, I wouldn't judge a company over one employee that may be new or having a bad day. As already stated by others, a problem of damage may be better resolved by email and with pictures. :noidea:


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

IBEW said:


> I've never had any problems with CB, but I'm sure with as many boxes as they ship out the odds are there will be some screw-ups. I agree with Andrew; if you're not getting anywhere with the original call taker, ask for a supervisor. Chances are, the original call taker is some minimum wage person that's never even seen a cigar. Personally, I wouldn't judge a company over one employee that may be new or having a bad day. As already stated by others, a problem of damage may be better resolved by email and with pictures. :noidea:


When I asked for a supervisor, I was told all of the supervisors were in a meeting, but the CS person could have them call me back, or I could try to work out the issue with them. Then after lengthy discussion of what i went through with my order, the CS person said they wanted to do something, but had to discuss it with their supervisor first and they'd call me back...so I guess they weren't in a meeting...or they were and got interrupted...i don't know 

Also, my entire CS experience started with an email and pictures. Which resulted in...no response. I called them a few days later to ask what was up, and the saga really began then.

It does seem that the vast majority of comments here reflect no issues with their CB experience. However, when there are problems, there's a hassle-free and a hassle-prone approach that seem to be coming up. You either get treated like a valued customer, or get treated like UPS is thieving all of CigarBid's cigars and repackaging their boxes and CigarBid is the victim.

Truly strange.


----------



## Snomoskier (Apr 15, 2009)

I too have had some very poor experiences with their shipping standards and their CS. It was a while back, but it was certainly bad enough for me to look elsewhere.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

My experiences with CB CS have always been positive. I've had plenty of sticks replaced that came cracked.


----------



## AndrewNYC (Jun 28, 2012)

I'd take pics and call again.

Sometimes you just get someone who is uncooperative or having a bad day.

I also make a point of not calling when I am angry -- I know, for me, I tend to ratchet up the whole thing till the person on the other end of the call just wants to get off the phone.

Most companies want to keep customers happy and loyal. *most* I'd give them a chance to make it right.

Sorry for your frustration, though!


----------



## US2China (Sep 18, 2012)

Always ask for the supervisor if they answer the same way more than once. Sheiks reading the answer off her screen and cannot do anything else.


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

What little business I do with C-Bid is minimal at best (it be dah debil) and have not had any bad experiences. However ,if I was to receive treatment as the OP and Stonecutter I too would be gone in a flash. When I call any CS it's because I have a problem with the money I spent with them for product they sold and they need to make it right. Not question my intellegence, or or tell me I have to jump through a series of hoops at a dog and pony show To remedy thier failure. Will I continue to shop at C-Bid sure cause I'm still rolling 7's with them.

My Uncle (RIP) was a great businessman he had a saying that still rings true. The Customer may not always be right, but with out then the business can't exist. He was no pushover but he was well respected by all.


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

I have only good things to say about their CS. Always friendly and responsive. I have had replacements sent when needed with no questions asked. Try using their support tickets via email, I have found it to be very effective. Be professional and just give the facts about your order.


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

Never anything bad. Sticks replaced and even a new 100 count humi sent because the other was damaged.


----------



## smoking ash (Aug 22, 2010)

I am a pretty regular cbid customer. I've never had anything arrive damaged so I haven't had any need to call customer service. However I do wish the packing was a little better. Usually cigars in a plastic baggie with a air pillow on top. But like a said I've never had any problems(knock on wood). I do have a pretty big order coming on the big brown truck tomorrow. Hope the best of luck to OP on getting his situation rectified.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I personally have not had any problems with Cbid but I have heard some other horror stories from people that have. 

Seems like a crap shoot when you open the box you got from cbid.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Last large order I received from them did in fact have the 5 packs and singles inside a smaller box that was inside the large box. I would call again and see about talking to another representative, email them, or file a claim on their website. I always have filed claims on their website for damaged goods and get very nice responses and have had the sticks replaced every single time. Maybe it was just a bad representative?


----------



## LuvMaduros (Aug 24, 2012)

I have nothing but good to say about their CS. Last time I had an issue, the nice lady went further than I thought was necessary to make sure everything was right.


----------



## Gatorfan (Jun 4, 2012)

I've placed several orders and had nothing but good experience and packing. Recently a digital hygrometer I ordered from there was damaged and they replaced it no questions asked without having to send in the bad one


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

"UPS inspection required" sounds like a ploy to get you to give up and swallow the loss, since your lost work hours waiting for the UPS truck are generally worth more than a few damaged cigars.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

aroma said:


> "UPS inspection required" sounds like a ploy to get you to give up and swallow the loss, since your lost work hours waiting for the UPS truck are generally worth more than a few damaged cigars.


It is UPS policy... not a "ploy". While this wasn't a handling issue, if you do have one they could probably meet you at work as well.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> It is UPS policy... not a "ploy". While this wasn't a handling issue, if you do have one they could probably meet you at work as well.


I've placed hundreds of online orders, for cigars and many other things. I've occasionally had to have damaged items replaced. I've never been asked to meet with a UPS representative for an inspection. Good vendors don't hide behind carriers' policies; they take care of their customers with the least possible hassle.

I've sometimes been asked if there was visible damage to the package and, if there were, I could understand a request to get the carrier involved. That would be a reasonable invocation of a carrier policy. But in the cases cited in this thread, there was no externally-visible damage, nor any legitimate reason to invoke a carrier's policies. This was just (1) poor packaging by CigarBid.com, followed by (2) cynical stonewalling - a double customer service failure.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I've never had any serious CS issues with CI or CBid.

I'm kinda reading between the lines and speculating here....but it sounds like CBid has been having major issues with UPS lately, lots of customers receiving damaged packages that ended up being UPS's fault. So often, that their default answer to every customer's problem is "blame it on UPS.". Again, just speculation, but that's what this sounds like.

That said, I still think their CS handled these situations poorly. The customer gives money to the vendor, and the expectation is that the customer will receive the product. That's that. Isn't that the way things are supposed to work? If my shopping cart breaks in the aisle of a grocery store, the grocer doesn't tell me that I should call the shopping cart manufacturer and wait for a replacement, does he? If I were to order a coffee at Starbucks and find a hole in the bottom of the cup, Starbucks wouldn't refer me to "Styrofoam-Cups-R-Us" online help database and smugly tell me that they are only responsible for the contents of the cup. How silly would that be?!? Other vendors I've used _always_ dealt with shipping companies for me when issues like this come up. CBid's answer to these issues should never be to tell the customer "call UPS", it should be "we'll call UPS and handle this for you."

Agree with the previous posters that the OP shouldn't be smoking the merchandise unless he has given up on getting any recompense.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

aroma said:


> I've placed hundreds of online orders, for cigars and many other things. I've occasionally had to have damaged items replaced. I've never been asked to meet with a UPS representative for an inspection. Good vendors don't hide behind carriers' policies; they take care of their customers with the least possible hassle.
> 
> I've sometimes been asked if there was visible damage to the package and, if there were, I could understand a request to get the carrier involved. That would be a reasonable invocation of a carrier policy. But in the cases cited in this thread, there was no externally-visible damage, nor any legitimate reason to invoke a carrier's policies. This was just (1) poor packaging by CigarBid.com, followed by (2) cynical stonewalling - a double customer service failure.


I have to agree with this assessment. The boxes my items arrived in were pristine - like they were right off the box assembly line. The tape on the box was the only tape visible, no obvious removal of tape (which would tear the box) and reapplying of tape.

If UPS truly opens and repackages things all the time, as the CigarBid representative claims, then why doesn't CigarBid tape their boxes with custom CigarBid marked tape? I ordered a $9 electronics part online from a parts manufacturer and their box had tape on it that had the company's logo emblazoned on it - so you knew it was original tape!

CigarBid remains the only company that instantly and insistently demanded that UPS come by to inspect the package. They attempted to have UPS inspect things 3 times, and after the 2nd time i called UPS directly and said hey it's not you guys at all, the box looks fantastic. Then UPS showed up a 3rd time for some unknown reason. In fact, when my replacement ashtray showed up and my "replacement" cigars that weren't even in the box (again a pristine box with zero external damage to the box or the tape), I got a friendly and very helpful CS person at CigarBid. She definitely made things right. However, she even said that since the cigars were missing from the box *technically* she is supposed to have UPS come by to inspect the box, but she talked to her supervisor and said she didn't want to put me through more after what i'd already gone through.

What is up with the UPS inspections? The box was perfect. The cigars never made it in the box at CigarBid, there is no doubt whatsoever in my mind. The CS person, friendly and helpful as she was, simply did not believe that and would not believe that - she squarely put the blame on UPS.

They have a love affair with UPS inspections at CigarBid. And it comes across as a company that cannot take responsibility for their mistakes, even when the evidence proves they have a problem or made a mistake.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm always skeptical of members who flame a company and disappear. If someone sent me a bad shipment I'd take a picture of it, call my credit card company and stop payment or begin that process, and call the company. I've received more than one screwed up shipment from a variety of vendors and have never been told to call the shipper to complain and I've never worn the pants or shoes, used the product, or smoked the cigar. I leave it in the box and wait for the matter to be resolved.


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

Just to throw my two cents in being an owner of a logistics company...Cbid should NEVER tell the customer to contact UPS for a claim. While the person purchasing cigars may even pick the vendor(UPS, USPS, FedEx) with a list of prices given for different shipping services, they are not paying the freight. Online companies want to control those prices so they can profit from the shipping as well. With that being said, it is the individuals (cigar smoking Joe) responsibility to contact the company they purchased the sticks from to file a claim and then the companies responsibility to file the claim with the shipping company. Cigar smoking Joe is Cbid's customer and Cbid is UPS's customer. Now Cbid might ask for you to take pictures or follow some other policy, but it should not involve contacting their vendor.

I have never used Cbid, but for them to tell their customers to contact UPS is simply wrong. If Cbid is having a bad experience with UPS then they should stop using them. It might cost the customer a bit more for shipping, but they will have to weight the satisfaction of good service and how much it costs them to deal with bad service.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

+1
Good common sense advice.


capttrips said:


> I'm always skeptical of members who flame a company and disappear. If someone sent me a bad shipment I'd take a picture of it, call my credit card company and stop payment or begin that process, and call the company. I've received more than one screwed up shipment from a variety of vendors and have never been told to call the shipper to complain and I've never worn the pants or shoes, used the product, or smoked the cigar. I leave it in the box and wait for the matter to be resolved.


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

capttrips said:


> I'm always skeptical of members who flame a company and disappear. If someone sent me a bad shipment I'd take a picture of it, call my credit card company and stop payment or begin that process, and call the company. I've received more than one screwed up shipment from a variety of vendors and have never been told to call the shipper to complain and I've never worn the pants or shoes, used the product, or smoked the cigar. I leave it in the box and wait for the matter to be resolved.


By the time I read thru the entire thread I forgot about this part and the quote above is 100% correct in my book...using a damaged good and then expecting a refund is illogical, so I assumed the OP gave up on getting the situation resolved.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

mpls said:


> By the time I read thru the entire thread I forgot about this part and the quote above is 100% correct in my book...using a damaged good and then expecting a refund is illogical, so I assumed the OP gave up on getting the situation resolved.


The OP said:
She did offer an RMA pending the UPS claim filing, if I saved all the original packing etc. *To hell with it, too much time and effort. I'm not going to jump thru a bunch of hoops to spend my $$ there anymore. I smoked the worst damaged stick, a Liga Undercrown after I hung up on her.* It came apart in my hands, but it got smoked.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

aroma said:


> I've placed hundreds of online orders, for cigars and many other things. I've occasionally had to have damaged items replaced. I've never been asked to meet with a UPS representative for an inspection. Good vendors don't hide behind carriers' policies; they take care of their customers with the least possible hassle.
> 
> I've sometimes been asked if there was visible damage to the package and, if there were, I could understand a request to get the carrier involved. That would be a reasonable invocation of a carrier policy. But in the cases cited in this thread, there was no externally-visible damage, nor any legitimate reason to invoke a carrier's policies. This was just (1) poor packaging by CigarBid.com, followed by (2) cynical stonewalling - a double customer service failure.


I've mailed and received thousands... and have sent pictures and have had UPS drivers look at the damage. Inspections happen. I think the high volume in claims by CI (trying to make UPS cover loss due to their poor/rushed packaging) has triggered something with UPS to exercise their ability to require inspection.



capttrips said:


> I'm always skeptical of members who flame a company and disappear. If someone sent me a bad shipment I'd take a picture of it, call my credit card company and stop payment or begin that process, and call the company. I've received more than one screwed up shipment from a variety of vendors and have never been told to call the shipper to complain and I've never worn the pants or shoes, used the product, or smoked the cigar. I leave it in the box and wait for the matter to be resolved.


This is how 99% of these threads go. Flame vendor... crawl back under bridge.



mpls said:


> Just to throw my two cents in being an owner of a logistics company...Cbid *should NEVER tell the customer to contact UPS* for a claim.


They don't.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I wish one of the admins would include this in the New Puffer rules. No flaming vendors by anyone with under 100 posts. Treat it just like the penalties in the Habanos section. That would stop this in it's tracks!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey guys!

I'm sure a few of you know me - I've been with CigarBid for over 11 years now. I debated about responding since it's been a while since the last post. But as the Customer Service Manager for CigarBid, I felt compelled to look into actions of the representative who handled this gentleman's issues/concerns. I wanted to let him know publicly that its been researched and to clear up a few of the misconceptions that were been stated on this thread.

I listened to the call between Pardini and the CBid CSR. There was a bit of confusion but she said that we would file a claim with UPS. Its not possible for the recipient to file a claim – it has to come from the shipper. The young lady he spoke with actually spends a lot of time out in the warehouse dealing with packaging issues so she does know a little bit more than most of our reps. 

Is it possible this one was packaged poorly? Of course. I’m not a ‘company shill’ (as I’m sure some of you are thinking). Our warehouse ships more than 10,000 packages each day so even if we’re 99% spot on, that means that more than 100 packages each day will have some kind of issue. When we hear of a concern like this gentleman’s, we notify the warehouse so they can review their handling process or the individuals doing the packaging/inspecting. We take it seriously.

I do know first-hand that shippers will repackage boxes that are damaged in transit if they come apart. My daughter worked in a hub for one of the largest shippers in the world and her job was to repackage boxes that wouldn’t make it to the door of the receiving customer. So the next time your box gets to you in pristine condition, after traveling miles and miles in trucks or on trains or planes, consider the odds that it never once scraped the floor of one of those vehicles or bumped into another package. It would be a rare occurrence for that to happen from our dock door to your home. That’s why they have people who repackage. Did that happen here? Maybe. Maybe not. But that’s why we file a claim with the shipper. 

Someone else mentioned that one of the reps here refused to accept the notion that someone in our warehouse was stealing. In the case of items leaving our building, they’re weighed as the box is being scanned and given the tracking number. They are then placed on the truck. If the weight as it leaves our warehouse confirms that the product is in the box but it doesn’t show up at your door, what would you do? Wrong product is a conversation for a different day and I honestly don’t know why you were asked to have the package inspected in that case. But I’ll find out! :ask:

IBEW – nearly everyone in the Call Center is a cigar smoker and extensively trained. They may not be as knowledgeable as some of you, but they’re not green around the ears when it comes to cigars.

US2China – we’re all US-Born and bred so I’ll take your politically incorrect comment for humor! :rapture:

Oh yeah – once upon a time we used special Smiley boxes to ship all of our orders. They were “lost” a lot more often than these brown ones. When our customers started getting letters about their tobacco purchases, we stopped using them. 

Phew! Talk about a lengthy post! Anyway, anyone with questions or concerns can email me. I’ll be happy to help out in any way I can.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

WoW, thats great customer service right there guys. 

Well done Trish.


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

Class and integrity right there! Thank you [email protected]

Good Karma
Tal~


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

I have to take this entire thread with a grain of salt, as this sounds absolutely nothing like the experiences I've had with CBid customer support. I've had issues before, and they have broken their damn backs to make it right, and on orders way below the price point of the OP. So I'm thinking, best case scenario the OP just had a severely ridiculous amount of bad luck on every single aspect of this transaction, worst case, this is someone from a competing site trying to tarnish CBid's name.

Props to Trish though!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Trish, as others have noticed, when a rep for a vendor or a cigar company gets on the boards here and comments, it goes a long way with us Puffers. Thanks for hopping in and commenting on the situation and clarifying things. I've had nothing but positive experiences with cbid, even when the mistake was my own (accidentally bidding on a fiver instead of a box, that kinda thing). Thanks for popping in!

Cheers!


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Trish - Thanks for the post. Based on what you've written, it appears to be cbid policy that a customer with damaged merchandise may be required to meet with a carrier for an inspection, even if there is no visible external damage to the package. Am I reading you correctly?


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

.....and we'll never hear from the guy who started it again. Thanks, Trish, for taking the time to respond. I don't use your site, but might have to re-think that position if your customer service is anything like you just demonstrated.


----------



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

Trish,

Thank you very much for posting your comments. I have purchased quite a bit from your company and have never had a problem. But it is nice to know that if I do it will be looked into.

Thank you,

Ken


----------



## izkeh (Dec 17, 2007)

As I was reading through this thread I was wondering to myself, "Self, I wonder if Trish will comment on this thread." 

She addresses customer issues on Cbid's own board and she's a no-BS Manager from all I've read of her posts.

Glad she came on here and straightened it out.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

I think it's awesome that Trish came on here and clarified some things - there does look like there's a few items that got misconstrued through the thread. It's nice of CBid to post and let us know their side of the story. I can understand why they don't want their packaging to scream "Cigars in here!" now.

I feel compelled to give a synopsis of my experience because some people are insinuating that the OP might have some ulterior motive or is being dishonest - and vaguely that maybe I am being untruthful as well. I will say that my experience with CigarBid mirrors that of the OP (the UPS inspection hassle).

If you choose to not believe the OP, or me, that's okay. No biggie. I can't imagine all of the wacky things and spiteful stuff this forum has seen, and how that can make one rather jaded with apparent "flame" posts.

I can only speak for myself, and what happened to me happened, and the OP's situation was pretty similar. We got packages, and the contents were damaged. Then CigarBid ordered a UPS inspection of the package (it is true that CBid started the claim, not me - I guess somehow people got the impression that CBid asked customers to open a claim with UPS, not the case at all).

From my perspective (a customer), CBid basically packed something and it got damaged or arrived in poor condition, yet Cbid wanted UPS to come inspect the shipment even though there was no evidence of tampering of the package's exterior. Based on Trish's response, I can understand the CBid perspective of "it was fine when it left here." It's just a bad situation all around for both parties, I guess.

Also, to clarify my issues, the CBid representative didn't say that a UPS inspection was necessary for incorrect cigars. My problems were definitely confusing and way too time consuming for ordering an ashtray and 9 cigars  For Trish's benefit and anyone else who feels inclined to read this novel...here ya go.

I present to you, for your consideration, the saga of CigarBid order 10394963:

I won auctions for:
1 Man O War Stinky Ashtray
2 Man O War Puro Authentico
2 Man O War Puro Authentico Maduro
5'er of 5 Vegas Limitada 2011

Simple, right?

*1st box:*
Looked perfectly fine from the exterior. No tampering evident. Like most other shipments I've received through UPS. I very rarely get damaged boxes, or boxes showing signs of wear, from UPS. I guess I'm lucky.

-Ashtray - finish was damaged in a few places, likely factory defect because it was wrapped in foam sheeting/plastic bag. The finish was worn off in a couple places, like it had "slid" off of the ashtray. Nick in finish on the side.
-Cigars - 2 correct cigars. 2 incorrect cigars (totally incorrect). 5'er marked Backordered on shipping label, not in box.

Called about ashtray damage and incorrect cigars, and backordered cigars. Was told that they'd send a new ashtray and the correct cigars, and also the 5'er was back in stock and they'd ship that too. Would also get a shipping label to send back the damaged ashtray and wrong cigars. Good deal, waited for next shipment.

*Box 2 arrives the following week*:
Looked perfectly fine from the exterior. No tampering evident. Same condition as 1st box.

-New ashtray (much better than first, still slight wear in finish on the base in same spots, but better than ashtray #1, confirms my suspicion of manufacturing issue)
-5'er of cigars, i won an auction for a 2011 5 Vegas Limitada 5'er (1st box receipt and auction results indicate so), received 2012 5 Vegas Limitada 5'er instead. Shipping receipt indicated 2012 sent. Not sure what happened there, and why I didn't get 2011, but figured whatever, I'll accept these instead. Not a huge deal.
-2 replacement cigars to replace the 2 incorrect ones missing. Shipping receipt said picking error - sorry - but replacement cigars were not in the package.
-No shipping label to send back damaged ashtray and incorrect cigars included.

The following day, I get home from work to find a UPS InfoNotice on my door. UPS has it marked as "attempted pickup." I thought it was to pickup the box with the damaged ashtray and incorrect cigars. I thought, "Gee that's convenient, I can just leave the box here for return shipment!" I look it up online and it says it's an attempted inspection of box #1. I was like huh?

Called UPS and they confirmed that CigarBid has opened a claim on box #1 and requests UPS inspect it and it's contents. I told her that I'd talk to CigarBid, I was confused.

Called and told CBid representative of issues with box #2, missing cigars, and no label to send ashtray and incorrect cigars back - and asked about the attempted UPS inspection of box #1. Was told that a UPS inspection was necessary due to the ashtray damage, it's standard procedure and part of UPS contract. She said UPS would have to inspect box #1 and all of its contents. I'd saved everything from it, but smoked one of the correct cigars by then, thinking I was going to get my replacements and all would be well. Was told that's no big deal. I told the CSR that the box from #1 was great, no tampering - and I wouldn't be able to meet with UPS since I work during the day. Was told an inspection was necessary and UPS would call me to arrange an inspection appointment. And once again was told a return shipping label would be sent to me to ship back the damaged ashtray and incorrect cigars.

Later that night UPS called me, and I told them I don't know why an inspection is being required, the box looks perfectly fine and the ashtray damage looks like it was a manufacturing defect as it was wrapped in foam and plastic, the replacement ashtray has a similar problem but not as bad. They said thanks, and they'd let CigarBid know and no "in person inspection" was needed.

Called CBid the next day. Asked for a supervisor. I wanted to get everything straightened out and be done with it. This is where I *finally* got a glimpse of the CigarBid service everyone else is talking about.

The CSR was awesome. Her supervisor was in a meeting, but she said she'd try to help if i'm okay with that. I think she told me all supervisors were in a meeting. She was very kind and listened to everything I went through, and apologized for all of the hassle. She explained the contract with UPS and how UPS inspections were required when there is damaged merchandise. She said she would go talk to her supervisor (who was in a meeting?) and call me back. Cool.

She called back, and instead of the 2 cigars to replacement the incorrect ones, she sent me a 5'er. I also was finally going to be mailed a return shipping label to ship the damaged ashtray back to CBid, and was told to keep the incorrect cigars (some issue prevented the label from being mailed to me prior to this, never did understand that). She said technically the missing 2 cigars meant that a UPS inspection of box #2 was necessary, but she told her supervisor she didn't want me to go through that after everything else that went wrong. So they waived the inspection. This is where I said - something seems to be wrong in your process - incorrect cigars, missing cigars, maybe somebody's got sticky fingers and you need to check out your shipping department and it's not UPS to blame. She said no, it's too fast paced, and squarely put the potential problem with UPS and not CigarBid itself - repackaged boxes, items removed in the past. It sounded pretty arrogant to me, but what do I know.

I did make a request to be sent to the CSR's supervisor to praise her. She said she was still busy but I could get her voicemail, so I did and left a message to commend her work. It was worthy of praise, not only because I got my order finally straightened out, but because she listened and really seemed to care, and she explained everything along the way. She did get everything all straightened out, and she was immensely helpful. I only wish I'd gotten her first instead of 3rd in a line of reps.

When I got home, there was another UPS InfoNotice on my door as an "attempted pickup" - and looked it up. Another attempted inspection, this time I think for box #2 (or attempt #2 for box #1, lol) but didn't pay enough attention and just threw it out.

So, it all turned out okay. But an issue with an ashtray and 9 cigar order became way out of control and seemed improperly handled in various ways. This was all for a $55 order. I'd have been more upset with $400 worth of merchandise and getting the UPS inspection run around.

Take away for CigarBid (if they're even still reading at this point):
1. No one told me that UPS would be coming to inspect box #1. That was weird and a first for me in ordering things online - i'd never had UPS show up for an inspection before, for damaged goods when the box itself had no indication of mishandling.
2. From a customer perspective, insisting on a UPS inspection for a box that looks near pristine because "UPS repackages things" sounds suspect. Sorry it just does  It sounds like you're deflecting blame from the charge that you've potentially got an internal issue somewhere.
3. I believe at some point I was told there would be an internal review of things regarding my order (the last CSR told me that I think), but the focus was mostly on UPS and how it can be shady, not making sure CigarBid was operating as it should be. That again just sounds somewhat suspect.
4. Still not sure what happened to my 2 cigars that ended up missing - I truly don't believe someone from UPS swiped them in a repackage. Also not sure how or why my 2011 5 Vegas Limitada became 2012 5 Vegas Limitada. UPS had nothing to do with that at all, my order literally changed from having the 2011's that I won at auction to 2012's. Strange.
5. *The people here on Puff are good people, and they stand up for your company. That, and your stellar CSR, have removed any hesitance of using your company again. *I haven't hit up CigarBid again yet, but I have ordered from Cigars International with zero issues.*

I will use CigarBid again.*

Thanks everyone and sorry for the long post.


----------



## US2China (Sep 18, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm sure a few of you know me - I've been with CigarBid for over 11 years now. I debated about responding since it's been a while since the last post. But as the Customer Service Manager for CigarBid, I felt compelled to look into actions of the representative who handled this gentleman's issues/concerns. I wanted to let him know publicly that its been researched and to clear up a few of the misconceptions that were been stated on this thread.
> 
> ...


Pit was supposed to say "she is" not shieks. That is auto correct. Most customer service reps follow on screen replies to comply with corporate rules. I did not notice the "politically incorrect" autocorrect until just now.


----------



## US2China (Sep 18, 2012)

US2China said:


> Pit was supposed to say "she is" not shieks. That is auto correct. Most customer service reps follow on screen replies to comply with corporate rules. I did not notice the "politically incorrect" autocorrect until just now.


 It not Pit! Damn you autocorrect iPad!


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

I haven't read all the posts, but if it hasn't been said already I'd just suggest talking to a supervisor.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

A CBID CS Manager signed up and replied about half way down first page.


Draepheus said:


> I haven't read all the posts, but if it hasn't been said already I'd just suggest talking to a supervisor.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

OPs was last logged in 20 minutes after this thread was made.... That is about as clear a flame and run as I've seen. Good to see a CS rep show up. While 99% of us saw this thread for what it was, not everyone will and they may need to hear the story from the retailer in question. 

Holy crap do they send a ton of packages!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2012)

Cigar Noob said:


> Holy crap do they send a ton of packages!


Yes we do!! LOL

Like I said, we'd be like an ostrich with our heads in the sand if we thought everything that went out of our building was perfect. Its not. But I can assure you that I personally let the warehouse management know about this issue and Stonecutter's as well. Will that fix the problem? Hopefully, but with the volume of orders shipped each day, I'm sure there will still be errors. Even if we were dealing with robots (which we're not), the programmer could have a bad day.

(Remind me to tell you about the time after we moved into our new building and had to get adjusted to having 3x the space as the previous building!! YIKES!)

I've also spoken to the CSR who spoke to the OP about the way the situation was handled. After listening to that call, I saw a few places where there was some room for improvement that may have turned that situation around.

Thanks everyone for the praise too. Its greatly appreciated!

Now lets all get back to our cigars and adult beverages....I think its beer-30!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh yeah US2China - I've been the victim of auto-correct myself! 

But to clarify, we don't follow any scripts which may be why there are times when people get different outcomes. I personally hate scripts - too robotic. But we do use big sticks....


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

Trish, thank you very much for taking the time to grace our forum and put the rest of the pieces together in this story! I hope you will be a frequent visitor


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I personally hate scripts - too robotic. But we do use big sticks....


i just imagined Trish throwing a MUWAT at a CS rep :lol:

J.


----------



## US2China (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't like scripts either. Thanks for the sharing with us!

FYI- I am rushing home to a cbid package at my door!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2012)

US2China said:


> I don't like scripts either. Thanks for the sharing with us!
> 
> FYI- I am rushing home to a cbid package at my door!


Now that's what I like to hear!! LOL


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

My one and only experience with Cbid CS was as easy as pie and they will continue to get my business for a long time....Thanks Trish for taking the time to personally address us drones and give a little insight about how the devil site works as well as the ridiculously high volume you deal in.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Yes we do!! LOL
> 
> Like I said, we'd be like an ostrich with our heads in the sand if we thought everything that went out of our building was perfect. Its not. But I can assure you that I personally let the warehouse management know about this issue and Stonecutter's as well. Will that fix the problem? Hopefully, but with the volume of orders shipped each day, I'm sure there will still be errors. Even if we were dealing with robots (which we're not), the programmer could have a bad day.
> 
> ...


I'll drink to that! Cheers, Trish. Take care and all the best to you and yours.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2012)

aroma said:


> Trish - Thanks for the post. Based on what you've written, it appears to be cbid policy that a customer with damaged merchandise may be required to meet with a carrier for an inspection, even if there is no visible external damage to the package. Am I reading you correctly?


Yes - this is actually something UPS requires. The rep he originally spoke with SHOULD have told him we'd send his replacements immediately. That's our policy. I think it would have had a little better outcome if she'd assured him we would do this.

We weigh each package as it leaves our facility. Then UPS weighs it upon its arrival at the hub. This is one of the ways we can tell if it was an error here - as in something missing from the box. For example, if the weight shows that those 3 boxes you ordered were in there, but you only got one, UPS wants to see the box it shipped in. If however, that same weight is light, we do our own internal thing and UPS isn't involved at all. But damage is something else. There are times when no matter how its packaged, perfectly or poorly, it arrives damaged. Since we can't tell that, UPS needs to be involved. I know its often an inconvenience, but if we let all damage claims go unfiled, we'd lose some serious coin.

By the way, sorry I missed this on my last pass. Didn't mean to appear as though I was ignoring you.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

I've had nothing but good experiences with CBid. My wife doesn't like you guys though!


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (May 15, 2012)

I'm sure all of us have had bad experiences with retailers whether it's in regard to cigars or clothes or whatever it may be. For me, it is a personal experience when I get treated poorly. It doesn't matter whether 100 other people had great experiences. Mine sucked and that's what matters to me. I'm sure many people here have had great experiences with Corona Cigars and The Cigar Place. They both did me wrong and I will never purchase from them again. I applaud the OP for the original post and I'm glad that Trish/C-bid is correcting the situation. That's the mark of a good company. My experiences with them have always been good as well, hence I will keep buying.


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

zephead61 said:


> I've had nothing but good experiences with CBid. My wife doesn't like you guys though!


X2...especially about the wife part. LOL.


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

I haven't signed on for a week or so, even been on much less over there........lots of pain



I was reading along, and then just as she does at cbid, LOL, Our fine Miss Trish comes in and clears things up. I am a proud nut over there, and will quickly defend their rep. I am very frugal, but when I have purchased, and had any questions, they were quick to help.

The majority of the responses I see on all forums when dealing with cbid is positive, except for the ones who seem to use very little to no "walking around sense".


More proof to that here.


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

I had similar issues, but they were from UPS damaging my boxes, not Cigarbid. I had 2 packages arrive damaged, the third arrived damaged and items were missing, the top of the box was opened. CB took care of it and sent me replacements. I asked if I could not have UPS deliver to me anymore. For an additional dollar or two, all my packages are now shipped USPS and arrive MUCH faster and have all been in perfect condition. I suggest you politly ask Trish to switch your shipping preference to USPS, UPS seems to miss handle packages (IMO).


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yes - this is actually something UPS requires. The rep he originally spoke with SHOULD have told him we'd send his replacements immediately. That's our policy. I think it would have had a little better outcome if she'd assured him we would do this.
> 
> We weigh each package as it leaves our facility. Then UPS weighs it upon its arrival at the hub. This is one of the ways we can tell if it was an error here - as in something missing from the box. For example, if the weight shows that those 3 boxes you ordered were in there, but you only got one, UPS wants to see the box it shipped in. If however, that same weight is light, we do our own internal thing and UPS isn't involved at all. But damage is something else. There are times when no matter how its packaged, perfectly or poorly, it arrives damaged. Since we can't tell that, UPS needs to be involved. I know its often an inconvenience, but if we let all damage claims go unfiled, we'd lose some serious coin.
> 
> By the way, sorry I missed this on my last pass. Didn't mean to appear as though I was ignoring you.


No problem, thanks very much for the reply.

The policy to send replacements immediately is excellent.

W.r.t. carrier inspections of _undamaged_ packages - I can appreciate that you have hard problems to solve, but you have to appreciate that this is perceived by customers as an unreasonable waste of time. Especially for those of us who deal regularly with e-tailers who strive to streamline the customer experience. For example, just this week, I received a damaged item in undamaged packaging from Amazon. I completed the return process online in maybe 30 seconds. There was never any suggestion of a carrier inspection.

I do think of cbid as a high-quality e-tailer, and all my personal experiences with your company have been positive so far. I hope you can find a way to eliminate this annoyance.


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

sorry to hear about your crap experience.. i received the wrong fiver in a gurkha sampler and got a quick replacement with a return shipping label for the mistake.. ended up being the best stick out of the bunch, widowmaker natural... take pictures and email, why wouldn't you?


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

Today I recieved my order from Cbid. My order of Kinky Friedman, and MOW's were spot on I also ordered six 5 packs of the Gran Habanos. I was shorted 24 of the 30 Gran Habanos Vin 2002 churchills I was expecting., Its pretty evident they read thier invoice incorrectly when they packed my order. 

I left them an email tonight. I'm confident they will fix this immediately.

Good Karma
Tal~


----------



## hogjaw (Jun 14, 2012)

Not uncommon for me to order a 1/4 monthly of what you've spent. 

Never had any problems that were not solved with an email. 

Business is built by being reputable and trust worthy. My 2 cents would be give them a chance to resolve the issues.

Hope all works out.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

You guys are posting to an OPer that no longer exists - just sayin...


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

Steel Talon said:


> Today I recieved my order from Cbid. My order of Kinky Friedman, and MOW's were spot on I also ordered six 5 packs of the Gran Habanos. I was shorted 24 of the 30 Gran Habanos Vin 2002 churchills I was expecting., Its pretty evident they read thier invoice incorrectly when they packed my order.
> 
> I left them an email tonight. I'm confident they will fix this immediately.
> 
> ...


*UPDATE*

To recap, I won several auctions and QB of the order I was to recieve SIX 5-packs of Gran Habano Vin 2002 Churchills. I recieved only 6 single Gran habano vin 2002 churchills

Cbid replied said they would send out what they owed me from the order. Asked me to keep the box so UPS could look at it.

10/29 UPS came today with a pickup order for the damaged box and "ITEMS"? I gave him the undam,aged box he was confused,he was also expecting the damaged items. I explained there was not damaged items and the box arrived in pristine condition. He was confused but I explained CBID had shorted me on my order and UPS was to look at the box for tampering or repacking I guess? He looked at the box said it was ok,and decided to take the empty box,and gave me a pick up reciept.

It was a bit confusing...Today

I will update as things occur.

Good Karma
Tal~


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 28, 2012)

Never had a problem with cbid. I enjoy doing business there from time to time.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Steel Talon said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> To recap, I won several auctions and QB of the order I was to recieve SIX 5-packs of Gran Habano Vin 2002 Churchills. I recieved only 6 single Gran habano vin 2002 churchills
> 
> ...


CigarBid customer service loves UPS inspections. I still don't get why they inconvenience customers like that, for a problem obviously on their end.

Heads up about remarking that a box was pristine - apparently that's somewhat impossible per CigarBid, the box should be obviously marked as having scraped a truck floor or what have you. A pristine box to them means UPS is more suspect in repackaging your box and slyly swiping 24 cigars and leaving 6  Or...CigarBid's shipping dept made a mistake and read 6 cigars instead of six 5-packs. I guess that's for them to figure out. I'd sure like to know if in fact this was UPS repackaging, or CigarBid making a mistake. If they weigh packages, how did this get out of the door with a discrepancy like 6 cigars instead of 30? And if it went out the door like that, why was a UPS inspection necessary?

Sounds like you're getting the usual treatment (or at least the occasional treatment per others in this thread), but keeping a level head about it. It is nice of them to send you the missing cigars, so obviously they must have realized they made a mistake...which still confounds me regarding the UPS inspection. Good luck!

Edit: Wanted to add that I bought a mazo of 25 GH Vintage 2002's and a 5'er of GH Corojo #5 from CigarBid last week, and both arrived perfectly fine. This was my first order since the issues I had with them.


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm not complaining at all. I've always had good experience with CBID myself.

Since this thread was originally posted I'm now having a similar experience as some in here have had. I'm just notating how the CBID process is turning out for me as I await the arrival of the missing merchandise . Hopefully by Wed or Thurs.


Good Karma

Tal~


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

Steel Talon said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> To recap, I won several auctions and QB of the order I was to recieve SIX 5-packs of Gran Habano Vin 2002 Churchills. I recieved only 6 single Gran habano vin 2002 churchills
> 
> ...


Update 11/01/12

I received my missing items from CBID. I'm very pleased with the customer service I received from "Christy" I have no complaints.

I can understand how the "UPS/Repack/Weigh issue" response from CBID can be a bit nerve wearing, I was prepared for it. However, it still gave me a bit of my integrity/honesty is being checked, when it was clear their employee miss packed my order. It's just their company SOP, and no argument from about it. I'm thankful that "Christy" sent my missing cigars to me the very next business day. It was also a bit amusing as I brought up to speed the UPS guy to watch him wrap his mind around his call order to pick up "damaged" items and shipping box.

In closing, it was a positive outcome for me from CBID customer support. If anyone else needs to work with CBID on missing items, be certain they will take care of it. Remember, they have a procedure to complete as they work to solve the issue.

With the amount of orders they fill daily, and if you utilize their service enough. The chance of missing items will increase for you. Just be patient and friendly.

***Trish if you read this please acknowledge kudos to "Christy" for me.....

Good Karma
Tal~


----------



## Treadwell (Jul 7, 2011)

Pardini said:


> big box with air pillows on top but not on the sides or bottom.


This is a peeve of mine concerning packing in general. From major retailers to individuals on eBay, people seem to think the top of a box is the only area that requires padding. I've received delicate items such as computer cards under a foot of padding, but resting right against one side or the bottom of a box. Well protected if something hits the box from one side, but the other...


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

FYI - the OP of this entire thread was a troll that hasn't been to puff since 20 mins after making this thread.

Just saying.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

gosh said:


> FYI - the OP of this entire thread was a troll that hasn't been to puff since 20 mins after making this thread.
> 
> Just saying.


Agreed, can this be closed up already?


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

never understood the obsession with locking threads. Just unsubscribe, it will die on its own or it will continue but there won't be a million threads about the same topic.

The last few posts were relevant about their packaging... which is one of my few concerns with CI and the cause for damage to some of the cigars they had to replace. Packaging doesn't matter if is doesn't protect the product. if the cigars are the first thing in the box, you are doing it wrong.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2012)

Steel Talon said:


> Update 11/01/12
> 
> I received my missing items from CBID. I'm very pleased with the customer service I received from "Christy" I have no complaints.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tal! I'll definitely let Christy know you were happy with her service.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Can we just close this? It's going nowhere fast.


----------

